# 2 Free Vue Cinema Tickets : The Curious Case of Benjamin Button



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

2 free tickets for The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Vue, Liffey Valley
8.30pm, Tuesday 27th

[broken link removed]

Code : 871383


----------



## Guest128 (21 Jan 2009)

Cheers, just got them there! Is that site kosher, the print out seems a little flimsy!


----------



## briancbyrne (21 Jan 2009)

yea thanks - appreciate it


----------



## gillarosa (21 Jan 2009)

Thanks Smashbox,
Guess the AAMer's in attendance be noticeable by their byo popcorn and bev's lol.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

haha
Yep its legit.


----------



## addob (21 Jan 2009)

boo, there's none left!


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

Ah no way! I am sorry, they are obviously only playing it in one screen, and I guess a lot more people sniped it before you came along addob!


----------

